# Newby to GA coastal inshore fishing - boat ?



## Gridley

Recently retired - dreamed of taking up inshore fishing GA coast for a long time. I am amazed to see the sport now includes kayaks and gheenoes and other small (tiny) boats. I have an old 14' tri-hull fiberglass with 25hp, but until I can upgrade to bigger, I'm thinking that if the even smaller boats are popular and ok, why not my 14' skiff?

This is intended to be a discussion starter on the use of small boats for inshore.

Thanks in advance for your feedback and opinions.


----------



## Chap

Smaller boats can great for inshore fishing in GA.  Just don't take any silly chances.  We have an amazing amount of marsh that is spider-webbed with creeks that hold fish.  with a smaller boat, in my case a kayak, I can get to places where a larger boat cannot.


----------



## Gridley

It seems to me the worry would be getting back, especially if a bay of any size needs to be crossed to get back to the launch ramp. While in a creek or protected area, the wind could pick up and not be noticed until time to go home, weather reports notwithstanding. Another thing would be the large wakes from the bay pigs. or perhaps just being run over by one going too fast in the narrow creeks and around the bends. Maybe that's rare and not to worry. Perhaps I've watched too much youtube, and seen the videos of big, or even the mid- size high HP, flats or bay boats zooming around the corners in the tidal creeks. 

Once in the quiet places it would be sweet to worry only about getting high centered by the ebb tide and catching fish, but getting there and back seems to be where the hazards would be.

In kayak have you been in a situation where power boat nearly ran you over?


----------



## Bama B

I fish out a 14 foot aluminum 52 wide. 20 4 stroke. Its a great boat for trolling for trout, gigging flounder, casting for shrimp and crabbing. Family of three and we have plenty of room. Its a little bumpy in the sound when rough. But its easy to launch by myself. I have hauled a lot of fish in this rig. I even haul my kayak in it to those secret spots.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I fish out of a 16 ft bass boat in the tidal creeks.


----------



## Gridley

Another nice thing I envision with the use of a small boat is the ability to go ashore in search of fiddlers and such, and if need be push the boat a short distance if the tide is misjudged a little. Small boats are easier to pole too. I'm used to going ashore when in the fresh water rivers. Those big boats don't look shore friendly to me. Plus, the cost of operation, not to mention the cost of the boat.


----------



## Scrapy

Gridley said:


> Recently retired - dreamed of taking up inshore fishing GA coast for a long time. I am amazed to see the sport now includes kayaks and gheenoes and other small (tiny) boats. I have an old 14' tri-hull fiberglass with 25hp, but until I can upgrade to bigger, I'm thinking that if the even smaller boats are popular and ok, why not my 14' skiff?
> 
> This is intended to be a discussion starter on the use of small boats for inshore.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback and opinions.



That's what I would use at least until you find out where the best drops are. The bad news is one boat is not good for everything. A tri hull is going to be a wet ride on all but the calmest days but that can be refreshing in summer.  My best drops are at the sound and one is across the sound. That's when I love my heavy V bottom Henry O.  My 14' flat bottom is best for night gigging and shrimp cast netting.  Like they said , don't take chances in a small boat in big water.


----------



## Gridley

I've heard or read a lot of opinions about a tri-hull. They were popular for a long time. My boat has a reverse chine, just like that found on the modern V hulls, which shoots the spray away and down, just as it's designed for. Of course, with a 14' boat, any 14' boat, there is a lot of difference in the conditions in which it can be run on step, or near step, compared to a heavy V bottom.

I've also read/heard owners of flat bottom jon boats or Carolina skiff owners say that a tri-hull pounds in the chop.  Go figure.


----------



## Scrapy

Gridley said:


> I've also read/heard owners of flat bottom jon boats or Carolina skiff owners say that a tri-hull pounds in the chop.  Go figure.



LOL Even a 20' skiff will beat you to death. Good boats though in flat water.


----------



## Scrapy

Gridley said:


> I've also read/heard owners of flat bottom jon boats or Carolina skiff owners say that a tri-hull pounds in the chop.  Go figure.



LOL Even a 20' skiff will beat you to death. Good boats though in flat water.


----------



## Steve762us

If there's two true things about boats, it would be that no one boat does everything well (or poorly), and they all get smaller once you get into 'em.  

Get out at low water and get a feel of how the boat and coastal waters interact.  With an average tide swing of 7', ANY boat can get 'high & dry' if you don't pay attention. One advantage to a smaller craft--if you run aground on a falling tide, they're a heckuva a lot easier to push off and get moving again--and around here, that can mean avoiding a six hour wait! 

Hulls matter, but the guy at the helm matters at least as much.


----------



## Railroader

If you are gonna run and fish tidal creeks, a small boat is what you need.  Go anywhere you want on nice days, learn where to launch and where to fish to avoid trouble if you just gotta go out on questionable days.

If you want to fish sounds and bays, you need a bigger bay type boat.  

If you want to go offshore, you need an offshore boat.

You will NOT get any enjoyment out of trying to fish a bay boat in the creeks.

I can bore you to death with 10 years of fishing inshore stories in a boat like this...





If it's too rough for my 'Hawk today,  tomorrow or the next day will be better, and I'll go then.   

Use what you already have, and go learn what you've been wanting to all these years...


----------



## Gridley

Railroader said:


> I can bore you to death with 10 years of fishing inshore stories in a boat like this...



I assure you sir, neither you or your boat are boring.

Yea, I agree - having a small boat, limited to the creeks, having to get out there and discover - such a problem we should all have.

Thanks and keep the experience coming.

I really chuckled at your comment about not enjoying a bay boat in the creeks.  I suppose there's a reason they call them "bay boats" instead of creek boats. I also got the point made by others about not enjoying a creek boat in the bays, unless close to flat calm and predicted to stay that way for awhile.

I see the videos of the gheenoe, and what folks nowadays are doing with them amazes me. I remember years ago getting out on the flint river with one, with my brother. I have a distinct memory of that feeling, which was like two fat boys riding a log in the middle of the current. At the time, and since then, the experience has actually caused nightmares, exaggerating the experience.

I haven't studied it real close, but it looks to me like the modern gheenoe has a good chine, perhaps reversed, which also shoots the spray down and away, much unlike a jonboat.

I  saw a video on youtube of a gheenoe with a 40 hp outboard, running wide open. Imagine sitting in your favorite creek boat, fishing your favorite spot, just around the bend, and hearing a screaming outboard coming, piloted by a 19 yr old testosterone case. hummm

Seems to me a guy NEEDS at least two boats, and depending on the season and mood, take one or the other. I can envision the mental conversation - yea, today I feel like fishing the jetty or the breakwater at the outer end of the jetty where the swells are, or now is the time of year when the reds and specks are in the creeks.


----------



## Railroader

Here ya go Gridley, from back in 2011.  A PERFECT example of my point about bay boats...

Man! The weather report couldn't have been better, the tide was perfect, and I was SURE we'd rack up some big numbers of inshore mayhem...

But it was not to be.

Things looked good right at daylight, with a few of these at the 36 Trout Hole...












They were hitting topwaters pretty good, and then they quit, like a light being turned off... :roll:  :x 

So then we went off in search of Redfish.  I found one... :lol:   Note the look of genuine disgust... :lol: 






Shortly after finding the Micro Red, I messed around a spooked a school that was at least 100 strong.  Looked like an olympic-sized washing machine.  They got wise without ever a fish being caught.  

Since the tide was gonna be a VERY LOW one, I decided to put it on the trailer and head for Jekyll, rather than being caught in Village Creek until mid afternoon, with no fish biting.  

When I got back to the ramp, there was a big bay boat sitting in The Puddle.  The guy said he was gonna wait until the tide turned and then head out.  When I told him he wasn't going anywhere for at least three hours, he said he sure wished he hadn't even launched, because now he couldn't get his boat back on the trailer...

Pish-Posh, says I...If the boat's still floating, we can load it.  After a quick job-briefing, we got to work...






With a little rasslin' and cussin', I had the boat loaded, and a crotch full of marsh mud... :lol: 






In order to gain full appreciation of this poor guy's situation, you have to be familiar with this launch.  

He tried to pay me, buy me dinner, wash MY boat, and give me his next born child.


----------



## Gridley

That's an amusing and informative post. There is justice in nature, right, especially for those who defy it? It just goes to show that one of the best tools for working with nature is a 4 WD.  

I think I could launch and retrieve my skiff there even at low tide.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Where was that at lol? I always put in at blythe island.


----------



## mattuga

Railroader said:


> In order to gain full appreciation of this poor guy's situation, you have to be familiar with this launch.
> 
> He tried to pay me, buy me dinner, wash MY boat, and give me his next born child.



Yep, I've had trouble getting a canoe to that ramp.  I've always wished for a place with better access in that area.  You saved that man a heap of heartache and time.


----------



## Gridley

So far I'm glad I discovered this forum. You guys are inspiring.

Right now I'm in Alaska for supposedly a short term job. It's not really where I want to be, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity. It's one of those deals that seem too good to be true, but this time it is true and good. It's a rare opportunity for a retired guy, and may not happen again. Heck, I've already earned enough to buy a new four stroke for my 14' skiff. 

It's nice to see fresh reminders of where the fishing action is this time of year. I really enjoy all the posts in coastal fishing, and especially the pictures and videos.


----------



## scwoody

I have an 18' center console that my wife and I just bought and want to take it to the coast this summer.  Now I know I need to do a lot of research before I drag that thing to the coast to fish.


----------



## Gridley

I think an 18' CC is a great choice, most likely perfect for you. It's still small enough to be real easy to launch and load, at any improved launch site, not necessarily the one shown above. Part of it is to learn not only where to launch, but when and plan for reloading too; stage of the tide, current, wind, etc. Such things are important regardless of boat size. It's just that weight and length of the boat counts in practically all matters of boating, which is related to the skill and judgment required in any event. Weight and length has advantages too.

I'm sure there will be no shortage of opportunity or places to go. Practically any way you go with boat selection, it's a compromise somehow. An 18' CC opens possibilities for you that wouldn't be practical or prudent in a 14' skiff, and besides, your wife will probably  be more comfortable in the 18'. That's pretty important, IMO.


----------



## mattuga

At some of the other ramps be careful when the tide is pulling hard.  I've watched a couple grown men humbled trying to load a 18' CC boat unable to avoid the tide current at a ramp.  I've also then watched a bigger boat come in and do it like it was the easiest thing he'd do that day.  Guess like most things it just takes practice to load in a strong current. I know I would get humbled.  Whoever backs in the trailer needs to be in the know as well since some trailers will get dragged with current.  It can be a clusterpuck


----------



## Chap

mattuga said:


> At some of the other ramps be careful when the tide is pulling hard.  I've watched a couple grown men humbled trying to load a 18' CC boat unable to avoid the tide current at a ramp.  I've also then watched a bigger boat come in and do it like it was the easiest thing he'd do that day.  Guess like most things it just takes practice to load in a strong current. I know I would get humbled.  Whoever backs in the trailer needs to be in the know as well since some trailers will get dragged with current.  It can be a clusterpuck



There are places that I have refused to launch from before because of the current.  I didn't want to take any chance.


----------



## Steve762us

The ramp in Woodbine, on a running incoming tide, schooled me on that...  ...after a few 'normal' straight approaches, and ending up against the pier trestles. 

 I learned to approach the trailer on an *angle*--with the stern facing up current.  As soon as the bow contacts trailer, the current swings the stern and you line up straight, and you drive the boat right on up.


----------



## Steve762us

Railroader said:


> In order to gain full appreciation of this poor guy's situation, you have to be familiar with this launch.
> 
> He tried to pay me, buy me dinner, wash MY boat, and give me his next born child.



Nicely done! Sometimes it seems like we go out on the water, solely to end up helping somebody out...


----------



## scwoody

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Scrapy

The hot thing now is $30,000 flats boats. Low draft boats to get out in the marsh grass  on pitch high tides and fly fish for tailing redfish-spottail bass.  5 minutes is the difference in poling out and staying. Staying for six months if you went where you ought not be on a Spring tide.


----------



## Steve762us

With today's economy, I gotta wonder how many $30,000 flats boats will be sold.


----------



## Scrapy

Steve762us said:


> With today's economy, I gotta wonder how many $30,000 flats boats will be sold.



Done sold. For extry , you can get a hydraulick anchor rod that probes down in the mud six feet and come back up with the flick of a switch. The polin pole itself is space age $500 composite stuff.


----------



## Gridley

Scrapy said:


> The hot thing now is $30,000 flats boats. Low draft boats to get out in the marsh grass  on pitch high tides and fly fish for tailing redfish-spottail bass.  5 minutes is the difference in poling out and staying. Staying for six months if you went where you ought not be on a Spring tide.



Now that's a thought worth a double-take.

Worrying about it would kinda zap enough of the fun for me to figure another way besides risking grounding - or grinding - the hull or the prop. 

I can think of three alternatives. 

1. Stay out of the grass. 

2. Haul a kayak in and anchor the boat in a channel on incoming tide, fish the grass in the kayak till the tide turns, return to the boat.

3. Same as 2 above but wade the grass.

Transitioning from the kayak to the boat might be an issue if not really good at it. I doubt I could do it, so I would have to just get out of the kayak on shore, and wade to the boat towing the kayak.  So if I wanted to fish the grass on a Spring tide or any other high tide, I think I would figure a way to wade in, leaving my way home anchored in at least three feet of water about an hour before high tide, and get one of the small ladders with the arms that grip over the gunnel or transom, or a swim step, so I could climb back in easily. This is a warm weather plot at best.

When I lived in Alaska, if we wanted to go ashore deer hunting for example, or trout fishing a tidal creek, it was quite common for us to first put the bow on shore and unload stuff needed and everyone. We then tied a line to the anchor so that when the line is pulled it's pulling the anchor backwards, so it won't dig in. That's the line we would tie to a bush above tide line. We would balance the anchor and chain on the bow so that all it took was a little tug for it to fall overboard. The line from the boat to the anchor was tied off on a cleat giving just enough slack for the anchor and chain to reach bottom even at high tide plus some extra for scope. Of course we pulled this trick near a deep hole near shore. Then we would give the boat a good push and let it drift out over the hole; then tug of the shore line so the anchor would fall. That way we could hunt for a few hours and disregard the tide, and when we returned just pull on the shore line to fetch the  anchor, then the anchor line to fetch the boat. 

Good judgment is required for this maneuver. 

My hunting buddy and I got stranded once on a remote beach waiting for the tide to turn and float the boat again, in bad weather, pitch dark, cold rain, about 35 deg, and wind, for about four hours, then had a heck of a time getting to the cabin in the dark. We had to deal with the boat again in the dark standing onshore by setting it up to float again on incoming then go dry, and not suffer damage, while we slept.  That cabin and a wood stove were especially appreciated. I let that happen only once. It's bad enough alone, but in bad company influencing decisions, it can become dangerous.

Tides in GA 7'  - tides in AK 17' or more, sometimes well over 20'. Also, most of the time in GA, if in trouble, someone will come along who may help. There was no chance of that in the incident described above. No other fools out there but me and my hunting buddy. We couldn't even call for help. No cell phone service in that spot, we had no radio, and it may not have worked anyway with the mountains in the way of direct line to civilization. No one was expecting us home that night because we had planned to be at the cabin for several days on a deer hunting trip.

This anchor trick would be much easier in the tidal creeks of GA. Do it on incoming, return after the tide has left the grass flats. No chance of getting high and dry in the flats. The boat would swing as the tide turns. The danger is that the wind would push it to a shallow spot during slack, then the falling tide run out from under it, or a wake could do it during slack. That's what cause the boat to go dry in the AK incident. Paying attention to wind direction would be much less worrisome than standing on deck of a flats boat focusing on red tails, in 9" of water, 100 yds from the channel, after the tide has turned out.

It may be easier to do on outgoing tide, through slack, then returning to the boat on incoming. The reason I can think of for doing it would be to hike into a pool with fish stranded in it at the bottom of the tide. I don't know if that's common in the GA tidal creeks, but maybe.

PS:
I thought about it some more. The ingredient that makes this work is that in AK, specifically to cover this situation, for anchor line and shore line we used what was called a lead line. I don't know if it actually had lead in it, but it's a sinking line used for longline commercial fishing up there. I think it's 3/8" line. It's a three strand line that's rather stiff, but still coils ok into a tub. The point is that it sinks (will not float) and rides the bottom from the anchor all the way to shore, so there's little or no chance of another boat coming along and snagging it. Any kind of floating anchor (or shore) line would be a hazard.  

It takes something like a pot puller to retrieve this stiff line, rather than the std anchor winch. We always pulled the anchor by hand, except when anchoring deep, like 180' for halibut fishing. Basically we used a big red buoy attached by a short rope to a metal ring 3" to 4" in diameter, which the anchor line ran through. It is deployed together when the anchor is put out. The buoy and short line may be attached to the ring with a speed clip, so the use of the buoy is optional depending on the depth. To retrieve the anchor, we used the boat to pull the line fast through the ring, going sort of in a broad loop around the spot where the anchor was, to avoid getting the line into the prop. Attach the line to the near side of the boat toward the anchor. The buoy is big enough to float the anchor, and it provides drag as the boat pulls the line through. As the chain passes through the ring, it will dunk the buoy briefly, which was the sign that the anchor was to the top. Then all we had to do was pull by hand the slack line in to fetch the buoy with the anchor and chain hanging from it, coiling the line in a tub, which the buoy and anchor and chain sat atop. No expensive winch required. This stiff sinking line is rather slick, so it passes through the ring readily and this system is relatively inexpensive and is actually faster to retrieve than using a winch. The way the chain is attached to the line is important so that the ring doesn't hang up on the shackle. To work, the chain must hang from the ring so it must pass completely through with the anchor serving as a stop and be long enough to support the anchor thus hanging, rather that sliding back through when slack.  I've never seen this method in the East. Maybe some use it.


----------



## Scrapy

Like I say , use what you got.  After a few trips you know where the channels are and memorize.  If you get to catching more fish at the head of a tiny creek then you might want a smaller boat.   For me, I catch more at the mouths of creeks where I still got deep water nearby.


----------



## Railroader

I 'bout went blind trying to read all that "anchoring technique"...Sounds like you have plenty of know-how in that department.  

A couple of points to ponder, in regard to fishing Inshore Georgia.

Places to "get out on shore" are VERY few and far between.  Most of the coast is grass that'll cut 'cha, and mud that will eat 'cha.  Unless you find that very special place or two, you won't be leaving your boat and wanderin' around.  

Water Moccasins and Alligators are pretty common on the coast, despite what you will read and hear about them not liking saltwater.  It just ain't so.

I've used kayaks and small boats on the coast from Tybee to The Keys, and around to Pensacola, over the last dozen years.

I don't own an anchor, of any kind.

Most of my trips are "bottom of the tide" oriented, for the specific reason of targeting the small, skinny creeks that most won't or can't get to.  I start out about 2-3 hours before low tide, and fish until 2-3 hours into the incoming.  By the time I'm ready to knock it off, there will be plenty of water to head for the hill.

By fishing the lower half of the tide, it's a lot easier to learn the landscape, and it's pretty cool to "know" that you can run a certain creek, even though it looks like you probably can't, and more importantly that you CAN'T run a section that LOOKS like you can...

This knowledge can't be bought, or seen on a map.  You gotta go get it on your own.

I've been out of the game pretty much for the last couple years, so I've got to re-learn all my usual haunts.  What was true two years ago, has certainly changed somewhat and there will be changes that I need to know about.

All part of the fun...


----------



## Gridley

Railroader said:


> I 'bout went blind trying to read all that "anchoring technique"...Sounds like you have plenty of know-how in that department.
> 
> I don't own an anchor, of any kind.



I bout went blind writing it, but once started I could see that it would be confusing indeed if I didn't explain it carefully and yet thoroughly. Writing it was a way to wind down after a busy day, and think about experiences of the past and hopes and plans for the future.

That's interesting and encouraging info, especially the bottom of the tide fishing. I had kinda planned to start out that way primarily so I would be dealing with a rising tide mostly until I learned a place, and to study the channels and oyster bars too.

I figured there was something odd about the videos of guys wading in the grass for tailing reds. I don't like wading in mud. Wading amongst snakes, alligators, stingrays, slippery holes, etc, seems especially creepy. Now that I think about it, I think I would really like the side and bottom of a good boat between me and all that.

It says a lot that you don't own an anchor; saves money and less clutter in the boat and defines a technique. The places we went in AK it would be foolish to not have an adequate anchor. The places you go fishing in GA seem more forgiving. 

Perhaps you have one of those fancy $700 thingies that drives a stake in the mud with the push of a button, to hold the boat in place.


----------



## Bama B

Wading in the marsh flats is a blast. Casting and catching a tailing red fish is off the chain especially with fly rod or lighter spinning gear. And for a child its an adventure.  Wading on sand bars and catching black drum is also a trip. Some of our spots we fish you never see another soul. And I am not saying it cant happen but I have never seen snakes before. I am more worried about stepping on or being bitten by something walking in the woods.


----------



## Gridley

Different perspectives - this is great. I'm at least a month away from getting back in the area. Looking forward to it.

Especially great: 



Bama B said:


> Some of our spots we fish you never see another soul.



I figured with the population down south that it would be very difficult these days to find such a spot.


----------



## Steve762us

Bama B said:


> Wading in the marsh flats is a blast. Casting and catching a tailing red fish is off the chain especially with fly rod or lighter spinning gear. And for a child its an adventure.  Wading on sand bars and catching black drum is also a trip.



Same experience on snakes on ICW, tho I have spotted an occasional gator.

I've tried wading a time or two, and always seem to find ankle-to-knee deep pluff mud.  Any tips on what to look for, to find more 'walkable' marsh?


----------



## Railroader

I know of a very few places in the St. Simons/Jekyll area that you can get out on a big tide and wade.  The best way I can explain it, is there is a different kind of grass that grows on the sandy bottom spots.  I don't know what it's called, though.  I've never been able to make the "flood tide fishing thing" work, despite the fact that a couple of knowledgeable guys have tried to explain..

As far as the no anchor thing goes,  I should point out that I throw lures 100% of the time, no bait or corks, no sitting and waiting, and I never stop moving.  I don't have no power pole either. If I want to stay in a spot, I use the trolling motor, and hover.


----------



## Nicodemus

I might never use that anchor, but I wouldn`t leave the shoreline without one on the boat. You break down out there, the first thing you do is anchor that boat so you don`t drift off.


----------



## Bama B

You would be surprised at some of the creeks and marsh flats that no one messes with. There are a few people who fish this style.


----------



## Bama B

Most of your high marsh areas are sandy. Easy to walk on.When we have really high tide. These areas flood. Red fish stack up on these areas and are easier to find tailing. The creeks closer to the hammocks and small island have harder bottoms. Oysters are not so bad. We find schools of reds sometimes in these creeks stacked up. Wading or kayaks are great when targeting these schools. Just like hunting the trick is go to the hard to reach areas. Plan to fish all day and time the tides.


----------



## michaelmiracle

As someone already said, there is no such thing as a "perfect boat". By definition, every boat is a compromise. I have a 16.5' Flats & Bay CC with a 70 Hp Suzuki DF 4 stroke which I absolutely LOVE for the kind of fishing I do in McIntosh County. Shallow draft, yet has the ability to take on a steep chop commonly found in our coastal sounds and bays. I recall a trip crossing Saplelo Sound to go shrimping in a nor'easter several years ago when the only thing dry on my boat was my skivvies! I told the fellow at Shellman Bluff I should have taken up golf for a hobby! But for an all around coastal Georgia boat, my vote is a shallow draft V hull like my Flats & Bay or a Pathfinder with a 4 stroke engine just big enough to do the job.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Spartina grass is what your are looking for ...  looking out across the marsh you will see patches of shorter grass that looks like it was cut with a lawnmower ... that is a key to finding sandy bottom to wade on ....

http://www.istitutoveneto.org/venez.../pirelli_new/divulgazione/valli/img_uc/86.jpg

Here is the shorter grass beside the taller blade grass ... most of the time it is browner in 
color .... http://www.esa.org/esablog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Healthy-Marsh-600.jpg


----------



## Scrapy

BriarPatch99 said:


> Spartina grass is what your are looking for ...  looking out across the marsh you will see patches of shorter grass that looks like it was cut with a lawnmower ... that is a key to finding sandy bottom to wade on ....
> 
> http://www.istitutoveneto.org/venez.../pirelli_new/divulgazione/valli/img_uc/86.jpg
> 
> Here is the shorter grass beside the taller blade grass ... most of the time it is browner in
> color .... http://www.esa.org/esablog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Healthy-Marsh-600.jpg


 Spartina alterniflora v. S. patens and some mix of salicornia. And the tide turn 5 minutes and you stuck for six month till the next moon tide.  I juss hope you next to the mainland where you can snake it out with a mule and not out near some little oilandt.


----------



## Steve762us

I say we pile in Scarpy's $30,000 15' flats boat and gopher it!!!  

Gridley, did you ever see the ginormous anchoring bungie rigs used, up in AK?


----------



## Gridley

I'm not familiar with a bungee involved in an anchor system. I described a system in a previous post in this thread, but it's not about a bungee.


----------



## Steve762us

There's a pretty good write-up on the bungie concept, here:

http://www.danbullard.com/dan/anchor_buddy.html


----------



## Gridley

That's interesting. In Alaska there were issues best to avoid with floating line between the boat and shore. Another boat going between the anchored boat and shore can snag the shore line. 

Also, especially in the tidal creeks, with so tidal much flow, there is a lot of floating debris such as kelp, logs, and other vegetation, etc. going back and forth the with the tide,  that it would load the shore line even if it was hugging the bottom. I suspect it would be much worse with floating line. I once saw a rotten bloated dead bear go by on the outgoing and wash back in on the incoming. Imagine that hanging up on your anchor line. I usually tied my shore line to a bush, and when not available I had a second anchor for that purpose. It would not be good to look for the shore line and find it had washed out. That would be almost as bad as having the boat wash away with the tide.


----------



## Bama B

Gridley. Check out Tailing Redfish on the fly Beaufort,SC on youtube This is what I was talking about. This is how we fish for tailing red fish  in the grass. We fish Ga and SC same way. You can catch with fly or small spin tackle


----------



## Gridley

Nice.


----------



## Bama B

Gridley. Also check out plenty of red fishing savannah ga on you tube. This is what I was referring to about walking the creeks at low tide. Lots of places were no one fishes. You dont need a big boat.


----------



## Gridley

I've seen those videos, and they were what gave me the ideas about wading and going ashore.  It's fun watching videos about inshore fishing on youtube for lots of reasons which includes studying technique and equipment and the boat setup, etc.


----------



## Bama B

Its a great way to fish. A lot of these islands and hammocks we will camp over night. cook are catch. Have a good time. Kids love it. We will haul the kayaks also and ease up and down these creeks.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

Love my 1 8jvx. I can get in six inches or less on that thing and it poles fairly well. The skinnier you can get the better


----------



## Dominion

Hey Gridley,

Thanks for the story, sounds like your Alaska experiences were interesting! 

I want to note one, rather astute observation I've made [since outdoorsmen are by nature, very observant ))]:

Your posts are like a Bull Red while the average post is a mud minnow.  And I like Bull Reds. 

Keep up the good work!


----------

